# Gatlinburg Urban Fishing Anyone?



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

This summer, my family is intending to take a vacation to Gatlinburg, and we've decided to stay in town so we can park the car and not drive for a week. My fishing will mainly be in town, and maybe a couple miles or so into the park, but not much further. Have any of you fished IN Gatlinburg, more specifically the Little Pigeon River? Any luck? I hear it has trout...


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Check out http://littleriveroutfitters.com

They may have some information

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you! I'll do some poking around on there tonight while eating some pizza.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

By the way, I know you said you were staying in Gatlinburg, but if you want somewhere that is not as busy (Gatlinburg is quite crowded and commercialized) this is a nice place - we stayed there last year (were only there 3 days, so I did not get to fish) Nice and quite. 

http://www.tncabin.com/cabins/cabin.asp?property_id=806#discounts


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

RushCreekAngler said:


> By the way, I know you said you were staying in Gatlinburg, but if you want somewhere that is not as busy (Gatlinburg is quite crowded and commercialized) this is a nice place - we stayed there last year (were only there 3 days, so I did not get to fish) Nice and quite.
> 
> http://www.tncabin.com/cabins/cabin.asp?property_id=806#discounts


Thanks for the tip. We've actually stayed in a couple cabins down there before - off the beaten path, and both said they were "streamside" and we were told we could fish them if we'd like. The streams were actually just runoff ditches with rocks. We enjoyed it, but every time we wanted something from town, we had to drive. I hate driving, so we've decided to stay right in town, and I've found a place for under $60 per night right on the Pigeon River - balcony and all (probably looking across the stream at some vendor, but oh well). I've become this penny pinching old turd that is busy researching every discount and deal we can find. I want a weeks vacation for under $1500, including fishing, the aquarium, food, gasoline, other entertainment, mysterious mansion, and lodging. My wife and daughter just shake their heads.  I'm even willing to take $100 from one of those time share people to listen to their schpeel for 90 minutes.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

I know what you mean - The rest of the family wants to go somewhere, but I just keep thinking about what else we could use the cash for (Fishing tackle??) that we could enjoy for a longer period that just 1 week. Last year's trip to the smokeys was one of the few trips we have made in the last few years where we had to pay stay somewhere. My sister in law is a college professor in Savannah Ga, we like going there and can stay with her (she is single, and enjoys the company) - works out well, we like Savannah, she likes the company and gets to visit with the family.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

We always did that when we were kids - stay with family. It's too bad that my family has either all moved back to central Ohio or passed away. Both sets of my grandparents lived in Florida, and all of my cousins and aunts lived in Norwalk / Huron / Sandusky so fishing was always a part of me.

Speaking of fishing, I wonder if they're biting at Clear Creek today....I'll let ya' know.

Steve out.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I fished in town this past summer, we stayed in Seiverville, hiked up away from the crowds and found a deeper pool picked up few rainbows, fished in the national park and got skunked, lots of nice water too many people swimming around the deep pools. There was one section the orvis store recommended its in the eastern section near Seiverville, but my daughter got sick so we turned back on the hike.

I found it disturbing when you look at the stream sections flowing into town and you see sign posting not to fish the water because it may contain waste water.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ngski said:


> I found it disturbing when you look at the stream sections flowing into town and you see sign posting not to fish the water because it may contain waste water.


Thanks for the report. I've always wondered why we're not allowed to fish that beautiful stretch between Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg. I figured those signs were just to keep everyone from stopping along that strip to fish - which could make the traffic jams even worse down there...


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Wouldn't cause any traffic jams there's spots were you can park, I checked out some spots the water looks clear did not spot any fish, so I did not want to come back smelling like waste water. The park on the other hand had great looking water.











This was one of the areas in the park, the tail water emptied into a deeper pool, once again folks were swimming in it, and I waited an hour after folks left no fish.










This was the public area downtown Gatlinburg, hiked up away from the crowds and found deeper water pulled in a few chrome.

I hope to return to the area next summer, we got a great cabin with all the modern furnishings in the mountain, hottub and a common pool area for a great price it was under $1000 for the week, granted you need to drive to spots, we went into Gatlinburg twice but the other days we went in the national park, went tubing and visited a cave.

Going to find trout in the park if it kills me.


----------

